# Oak Graining



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi , I'm new on here , I've been Painting & Decorating for 30 years , i do quite a bit of decorative painting also , especially Oak , thought I'd share some pics ..
J .


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple more examples , one with some Trompe L'oeil , painted decoration ! & Feathered Mahogany panel !


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks amazing ! Post more photos as you can.


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, i have quite a few more , will post more at some point


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Nice Jeremy !

Do you post on F. F. also ? If so, I have been trying to figure out how to post pics there,as that site is different from this one . 


Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Michael, yeah thats me , thanks for the nice comments , your work is also very nice , regarding uploading pics to F/F they need to be no bigger than 600 pixels maxium dimension (aspect ratio ) , i use a free online picture resizer .
Would be nice to see some of your work on there !!
J.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice, do you run a comb through the oak, I can't tell.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael, yeah thats me , thanks for the nice comments , your work is also very nice , regarding uploading pics to F/F they need to be no bigger than 600 pixels maxium dimension (aspect ratio ) , i use a free online picture resizer .
> Would be nice to see some of your work on there !!
> J.


Thanks....

I have tried several times before,but it says I need to use a server... I will try again as I am not very good understanding the Computer.


Michael Tust


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Nice work!


yessireee, slicker n cat poop on a glass door knob !:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Fauxlynn , yes i do use combs steel ones , but rubber combs are also very useful ,recently started using Burlap , some really nice effects with that also !
Michael , i understand where your comming from with the computers, like you said some sites are different when it comes to uploading pics , if you like you could send some pics to me & i could resize them & upload them for you !! just let me know & i will forward on my email address !!
Scotiadawg ..I've never heard that expression before he he


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> Fauxlynn , yes i do use combs steel ones , but rubber combs are also very useful ,recently started using Burlap , some really nice effects with that also !
> Michael , i understand where your comming from with the computers, like you said some sites are different when it comes to uploading pics , if you like you could send some pics to me & i could resize them & upload them for you !! just let me know & i will forward on my email address !!
> Scotiadawg ._.I've never heard that expression before he he _


_
_ 
stick around kid, i got a million of em ! gonna be here all week, try the veal!. but remember - don't try to pizz afore yor waters ready !


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

A few more pics to add to this Oak thread, this job was done fairly recently , all the woodwork in the bedroom was grained, windows sink unit & door , silver graining & heartwood Oak , it was a wonderful job to do !

Pics show finished door, & work in progress !


----------

